# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin seudun terveysasemat ja linjasto

## teme

Aamun Hesarissa hyvä juttu uusista isoimmista terveysasemista.



> Tulevaisuudessa terveysasemalla voi tavata erikoislääkärin, saada jumppaohjeita fysioterapeutilta, ottaa matkailurokotuksen, käydä röntgenissä, piipahtaa apteekissa ja jättää vaikkapa venepaikka-anomuksen. Kaiken tämän saa vieläpä ilta-aikaan ja lauantaisin, jos kaupunkien suunnitelmat laajennettujen palvelujen terveysasemista etenevät aiotulla tavalla.
> 
> Kaupungit haluavat kasvattaa osaa terveysasemistaan terveys- ja sosiaalipalvelujen supermarketeiksi. Terveyspalvelujen lisäksi saman katon alla saattaisi olla sosiaalipalveluja, apteekki, yksityisiä terveyspalveluyrityksiä ja vaikka kaupungin rakennusvalvonnan toimipiste.
> 
> Vielä huomenna terveysasemat eivät jakaudu isoiksi ja pieniksi, mutta suunta on lyöty jokaisessa kaupungissa lukkoon...
> 
> Helsinkiin isoja terveysasemia on tulossa neljä, Vantaalle ja Espooseen molempiin kolme.


http://www.hs.fi/verkkolehti/kaupunk.../1135261279694
Helsingissä paikkoja olisi Viiskulma joka siirtyy myöhemmin Mariaan, Laakso, Itäkeskus ja Malmi. Vantaalla Koivukylä, Martinlaakso ja Tikkurila. Espoossa Matinkylä, Espoon keskus ja Leppävaara.

Tuossa palveluverkon muuttamisessa on ollut vähän sellainen ongelma että joka sektori puuhaa omiaan. Eli miten tämä esimerkiksi vaikuttaa joukkoliikenneverkkoon, varmaan sinne terveyskeskukseen pitäisi jotenkin päästäkin?

Eli minkälaisia uusia yhteyksiä tai olemassaolevien muutoksia nuo tarvitsivat? En osaa äkkiseltään sanoa kävijämääristä mitään mutta pitäisin niitä merkittävinä, ja lisäksi tulee ottaa huomioon että kävijäkunta on sen tyyppistä että pitäisi päästä lähelle. Varsinkin nuo kantakaupungin terveysasemat mietityttää.

Laaksoa palvelee kolmonen, seiska ja 58 joka antaa aika hyvän peiton, itseasiassa sinne pääsee melkein joka puolelta kantakaupunkia aika näppärästi. Mutta mites tuo Maria? Ja pitäisikö Malmin seudun linjastoa rukata, esimerkiksi 79 Malmin sairaalle asti?

----------


## Pmatti

Espoossahan Leppävaaran sellon lähistö on joukkoliikenteen solmukohta, kuten Matikylän ompun alue ja Espoon keskustakin on tarkoitus kehittää siihen suuntaan. Eli nuo ainakin täyttävät tarpeen.

----------


## Albert

No Itäkeskukseen pääsee kai aika hyvin. Kun tulee muutto uusiin tiloihin Myllypuroon, paikka on aivan aseman vieressä ja 92 ajaa myös vierestä.
Malmille tulee 78 idästä (sairaalan vuoksi. Nyt toki itäisten ja koillisten asukkaiden päivystävä sairaala on monta vuotta Mariassa). Ja muita linjojahan kulkee vierestä iso liutajas.

----------


## Knightrider

> Laaksoa palvelee kolmonen, seiska ja 58 joka antaa aika hyvän peiton, itseasiassa sinne pääsee melkein joka puolelta kantakaupunkia aika näppärästi. Mutta mites tuo Maria? Ja pitäisikö Malmin seudun linjastoa rukata, esimerkiksi 79 Malmin sairaalle asti?


Marian sairaalalle silmukka linjan 8 raiteilta ja sinne päättyisi linja 9, Itä-Pasila-Hakaniemi-Kamppi-Jätkäsaari-Maria. Edullisempana vaihtoehtona linjan 55 lisävuorot.

Malmilla 54:n vuorot jaetaan kahtia, 54 Itäkeskus-(Kehä I)-Lassila-Pitäjänmäki-Valimo ja 512K Itäkeskus-Tapiola, muuten suunniteltua reittiään paitsi Malmissa kulkisi myös sairaalan kautta. Vuorovälit ja liikennöintiajat:
54: Liikennöi arkisin 5.30-22.20, lauantaisin 8-22, su 9-22. Vuoroväli arkisin ruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-22.20 30 min, la-su koko päivä 30 min.
512K: Liikennöi joka päivä 6-24. Vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-24 30 min. La-su 6-10 60 min, 11-19 30 min, 19-24 60 min. Tällöin Itäkeskuksesta lähtisi vuoroja jopa 5 minuutin välein, vaikkakin vuorot palvelisivat hyvinkin eri suuntiin kulkevia. 54:n suoraan Kehää kulkevat vuorot nopeuttaisivat Malmia pidemmälle matkaavien aikoja reilulla 5 minuutilla sekä loisi myös viikonloppuisin kulkevan yhteyden Pitäjänmäkeen sekä Kehä I:n varrelle.

Malmin sairaalalla voisi koukata 79:n lisäksi linjat 69 ja 76A/B.

----------


## karihoo

> Malmilla 54:n vuorot jaetaan kahtia, 54 Itäkeskus-(Kehä I)-Lassila-Pitäjänmäki-Valimo ja 512K Itäkeskus-Tapiola, muuten suunniteltua reittiään paitsi Malmissa kulkisi myös sairaalan kautta. Vuorovälit ja liikennöintiajat:
> 
> 54: Liikennöi arkisin 5.30-22.20, lauantaisin 8-22, su 9-22. Vuoroväli arkisin ruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-22.20 30 min, la-su koko päivä 30 min.
> 512K: Liikennöi joka päivä 6-24. Vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-24 30 min. La-su 6-10 60 min, 11-19 30 min, 19-24 60 min. Tällöin Itäkeskuksesta lähtisi vuoroja jopa 5 minuutin välein, vaikkakin vuorot palvelisivat hyvinkin eri suuntiin kulkevia. 54:n suoraan Kehää kulkevat vuorot nopeuttaisivat Malmia pidemmälle matkaavien aikoja reilulla 5 minuutilla sekä loisi myös viikonloppuisin kulkevan yhteyden Pitäjänmäkeen sekä Kehä I:n varrelle.


Tuon 512K:n osalta luulisin stadilaisten päättäjien vetävän sen verran kotiinpäin että 54B:nä ehkä voisi toteutua.

----------


## teme

> Marian sairaalalle silmukka linjan 8 raiteilta ja sinne päättyisi linja 9, Itä-Pasila-Hakaniemi-Kamppi-Jätkäsaari-Maria. Edullisempana vaihtoehtona linjan 55 lisävuorot.


Itä-Pasilasta pääsee jo Laaksoon, eli en oikein tiedä tarpeellisuudesta. Pikemminkin niin että Kumpulasta ja Arabiasta pääsisi näpsäkästi Laaksoon, eli Vallilanlaakson kautta... Marian kohdalla lähinnä kysymys on se että miten sinne pääsee Punavuoresta ja Lauttasaaresta. Ajattelisin jotenkin niin että kutonen ja kasi olisi kiertolinja mikä vähän helpottaisi noita Etelä-Helsingin yhteyksiä kun Bulevardilta pääsisi suoraan, ja sitten voisi olla ehkä muutenkin vaikka bussinakin Laru - Ruoholahti - Mechelininkatu - Pasila linja. Itseasiassa joskus käynyt mielessä että mitäs jos 69 jatkaisi Laruun? Ylipäänsä minusta noita pienemmän kysynnän reuna-alueita voisi hoitaa rantabussi, jotenkin tyyliin Seurasaari - Hietaniemi - Ruoholahti - Kaivopuisto.




> Malmilla 54:n vuorot jaetaan kahtia, 54 Itäkeskus-(Kehä I)-Lassila-Pitäjänmäki-Valimo ja 512K Itäkeskus-Tapiola, muuten suunniteltua reittiään paitsi Malmissa kulkisi myös sairaalan kautta. Vuorovälit ja liikennöintiajat:
> 54: Liikennöi arkisin 5.30-22.20, lauantaisin 8-22, su 9-22. Vuoroväli arkisin ruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-22.20 30 min, la-su koko päivä 30 min.
> 512K: Liikennöi joka päivä 6-24. Vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa 10 min, ulkopuolella 20 min, 20-24 30 min. La-su 6-10 60 min, 11-19 30 min, 19-24 60 min. Tällöin Itäkeskuksesta lähtisi vuoroja jopa 5 minuutin välein, vaikkakin vuorot palvelisivat hyvinkin eri suuntiin kulkevia. 54:n suoraan Kehää kulkevat vuorot nopeuttaisivat Malmia pidemmälle matkaavien aikoja reilulla 5 minuutilla sekä loisi myös viikonloppuisin kulkevan yhteyden Pitäjänmäkeen sekä Kehä I:n varrelle.


Tuo Pitskun suunta on hyvä pointti, mutta sieltäkin minusta luontevampaa olisi mennä Laaksoon kuin Malmille.

Albert, miten sinne Myllypuroon pääsee esimerkiksi Roihuvuoresta tai Vartiokylästä? En henkilökohtaisesti pidä siitä Myllypurosta tämän takia, alueella on jo yksi keskus ja se on Itäkeskus, miksi väkisin luoda toista?

----------


## Albert

> Albert, miten sinne Myllypuroon pääsee esimerkiksi Roihuvuoresta tai Vartiokylästä? En henkilökohtaisesti pidä siitä Myllypurosta tämän takia, alueella on jo yksi keskus ja se on Itäkeskus, miksi väkisin luoda toista?


Liityntäbussia pitää käyttää, että pääsee metroasemalle, joo.
Kaupunkimme hyvät isät ovat nuo sijoitusasiat päättäneet. Olisiko tässä myös kytkentä lähiöiden elävöittämisprojektiin.

Ei ole tarkoitus olla pikkumainen. :Exclamation: 
Mutta meille vanhoille vartsikalaisille Vartiokylä on siinä missä se on. Mitenkähän muut sen hahmottavat? Nykyinen kaupunginosa Vartiokylä sisältää osa-alueet Vartioharju, Puotila, Puotinharju, Myllypuro, Marjaniemi, Roihupellon teollisuusalue, Itäkeskus.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta meille vanhoille vartsikalaisille Vartiokylä on siinä missä se on. Mitenkähän muut sen hahmottavat? Nykyinen kaupunginosa Vartiokylä sisältää osa-alueet Vartioharju, Puotila, Puotinharju, Myllypuro, Marjaniemi, Roihupellon teollisuusalue, Itäkeskus.


Minä hahmotan ainakin Vartiokylän osa-alueet omina kaupunginosinaan ja tiedän missä niiden rajat kulkee. Monet jotka tunnen pitävät Vartiokylänä "sitä paikkaa minne 95 menee ennen Mellunkylää" ja jotkut ovat ymmällään Vartioharjun sijainnista Vartiokylään nähden. Marjaniemeläiset eivät pidä Marjaniementien/Ilotulitustien taloja Marjaniemenä vaan kutsuvat aluetta Tulisuoksi, en itse tiedä nimen alkuperää. Mielestäni Vartiokylän linja-auto-ja metrovarikon nimien pitäisi olla Puotinharjun metrovarikko ja Roihupellon linja-autovarikko sekä jokaisen kaupunginosan osa-alueen rajalle pitäisi saada kyltti sen nimestä. Itäkeskuksen osaan tullessa kyltit ovat mutta esim. Itäkeskuksesta poispäin ei löydy kylttejä kuten "Myllypuro", "Vartioharju" tms. Lisäksi Puotinharjussa sijaitsee Myllypuron jäähalli sekä Itäkeskuksen peruskoulu ja lukio.

----------


## teme

> Liityntäbussia pitää käyttää, että pääsee metroasemalle, joo.
> Kaupunkimme hyvät isät ovat nuo sijoitusasiat päättäneet. Olisiko tässä myös kytkentä lähiöiden elävöittämisprojektiin.


On sillä. Myllypuroon on yritetty saada myös HELIAa ja nyt sitten näemmä myös isoa terveyskeskuksessa. Kun se Itä-Helsingin kaupunkirakenne nyt vaan on Itäkeskukseen nojautuva, niin ei nuo muut houkuttule kun kulkuyhteydetkin on mitä on.  Erityisen hilpeänä välinä tulee muuten mieleen Vuosaari - Myllypuro, bussilla metroasemalle, metrolla itikseen, laiturinvaihto, metrolla myllypuroon? Vai Mellunkylässä vaihtaen?

Minusta tuommoiset isot palvelukeskittymät pitäisi olla joukkoliikenteen solmukohdissa, ja jos ei joku paikka ole solmukohta niin ei se muutu keskukseksi sillä että sinne puoliväkisin viedään palveluita.

----------


## Samppa

> On sillä. Myllypuroon on yritetty saada myös HELIAa


Olisiko kuitenkin kysymys Heltechistä, Helsingin tekniikan alan oppilaitoksesta.
Sen logistiikkayksikköä sinne on mietitty, ehkä joskus tuleekin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Myllypuroon on yritetty aikoinaan saada *Stadia*a. Edelleenkin lienee Stadian ja EVTEKin yhteenliittymän, Metropolian, suunnitelmissa tuo Myllypuron kampus.

----------


## teme

No joo, piruko noissa nimeään vaihtavissa kouluissa pysyy perässä.  :Smile: 

Ja muutenkin sekoilen, minulla meni Laakson ja Auroran sairaala sekaisin. Jälkimmäinen on hyvässä paikassa joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Eli tuo Laaksokin on itseasiassa aika hankalassa paikassa.

----------


## sehta

Laakso ja Myllypuro ovat minusta hankalimmat. 

Yhteyksiltään Itäkeskus olisi paljon parempi paikka kuin Myllypuoro, mutta uusi terveysasema on jo päätetty rakentaa. Nyt lähes kaikki joiden tarvitsee asioida Itäkseskuksen terveysasemalla pääsevät sinne yhdellä bussi- tai metroyhteydellä. Myllypuron yhteyksiä voidaan varmaan parantaa, mutta ei yhden terveysaseman myötä ne Itäkeskuksen nouse tasolle. Onko salaliittoajattelua kysyä, onko niin, että joillekin asiakkaile halutaan terveysasemakäynnit tehdäkin vähän vaikeaksi. Itiksessä on kai ainakin kaksi yksityistä lääkärinvastaanottoa. Minusta on ihan hyvä tilanne noin periaatteessa, että julkinen puoli kilpailee näiden yksityisten kanssa. 

Toinen asia on, että Itäkeskukses terveysasema ei ole missään huippukunnossa, mutta kyllä minusta sinnekin mahtuisi uusia rakennuksia.

Laakso on käsittääkseni terveysasemana aika hiljainen nyt. Tämä perustuu tosin vain tutun lääkärin kanssa jutteluun. Vaikuttaakohan siihen myös se, että vaikka yhteydet ovat ihan ok, on se jotenkin piilossa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Erityisen hilpeänä välinä tulee muuten mieleen Vuosaari - Myllypuro, bussilla metroasemalle, metrolla itikseen, laiturinvaihto, metrolla myllypuroon? Vai Mellunkylässä vaihtaen?


Ei, vaan h78 tai 519A, pääsee vaihdotta. Mutta kyllä niitä "hyviä"kin esimerkkejä löytyy - Länsi-Herttoniemi-Pohjois-Vuosaari (h79/81 - M - h78/90) tai Vesala-Länsisatama (h94/95 - M - 15) tai Laajasalo-Etelä-Puotila/Itä-Marjaniemi (h84-89 - M - h97V/98) jne.

----------


## aki

> Ei, vaan h78 tai 519A, pääsee vaihdotta. Mutta kyllä niitä "hyviä"kin esimerkkejä löytyy - Länsi-Herttoniemi-Pohjois-Vuosaari (h79/81 - M - h78/90) tai Vesala-Länsisatama (h94/95 - M - 15) tai Laajasalo-Etelä-Puotila/Itä-Marjaniemi (h84-89 - M - h97V/98) jne.


En näe mitään järkeä siinä että paikasta paikkaan pitäisikään päästä vaihdottomasti, vaihdoissa ei ole ongelmaa jos ne vaan tehdään tarpeeksi sujuviksi. Nämä uudet "superterveyskeskukset" eivät myöskään ole kokonaan syrjäyttämässä pienempiä terveyskeskuksia joista jatkossakin saa perustason palvelut. Näistä ehdotetuista uusista yksiköistä omasta mielestäni parhaat yhteydet on Laakson terveyskeskukselle, pääsee ratikoilla 3, 4, 7 ja 10 sekä kaikilla Manskua kulkevilla busseilla ja poikittaislinjalla 58. Tosin Laakson sijainti suht korkean mäen päällä tuottaa varmasti hankaluuksia varsinkin vanhemmille ihmisille mutta, pääseehän Joukollakin Laakson pihaan. Viiskulman muuttaessa Mariaan muutaman vuoden kuluttua etelä-helsinkiläisiltä puuttuu suora yhteys sinne. Tämän toteuttaisin siten että muuttaisin linjan 16 reittiä, uusi reitti olisi Marian sairaala - Lapinlahdenkatu - Albertinkatu - Pursimiehenkatu - Laivurinkatu - Tehtaankatu - Korkeavuorenkatu - oma reitti, näin syntyisi vaihdoton yhteys mm. Krunikasta Mariaan mutta luulen että nopeammin pääsee vaihtamalla linjalta 18 Rautatientorilla linjalle 55, samoin Eirasta ja Punavuoresta pääsee jo nyt Mariaan linjalla 14 vaihtamalla linjaan 55 Kampissa, joten ei tuosta linjan 16 jo muutenkin pitkän ja mutkikkaan reitin pidentämisestä taitaisi suurta hyötyä olla.

----------

